# Ahhhhh!



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*There's so many RatGirl avatars! I can't tell the difference of who is posting!! 
Noooooooooo!!*


*-Viktoria*


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

You can usually spot the differences in the details. Or you could look at user names. This is not the first time the RatGirl avatar has shown up here in PC.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Yes, but there's soo manyy...
It's madness. *


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

It just takes time.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a dream that white, black, green and purple will all have their own personal taste, and rat girl will be gone back to the sewer system to be eaten by alligators.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

_"Ahhhhh! It's madness."_






(I couldn't help myself.)


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Tell us the real reason it's bothering you.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

I feel like I'm stuck in a robot army of Rat Girl posters. 
And i always look at the avatar to tell who is posting instead of the name. 
It's. So. Irritating.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

I has ratgirl, itz fun


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

haha i changed mine finally but it was both confusing and a gentle sort of pride..


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Being Unique & un-trendy is something you can be prideful about.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

don't worry i'm unique and un-trendy no matter how hard i try!


----------

